# Windows Bug Help



## Cramden (Feb 10, 2018)

Getting green screen on my laptop reading "Getting Windows Ready, do not turn off your computer".
Has been on for hours. Anybody else have this bug and any cure?
Comes on after computer sleeps.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 10, 2018)

Cramden said:


> Getting green screen on my laptop reading "Getting Windows Ready, do not turn off your computer".
> Has been on for hours. Anybody else have this bug and any cure?
> Comes on after computer sleeps.


Cramden,

You typically get that message after Windows has done a major update.  Do a Google search.


----------



## Cramden (Feb 12, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Cramden,
> 
> You typically get that message after Windows has done a major update.  Do a Google search.



Thanks Phil. Ended up rebooting windows. Still think there is a glitch, but ok for now. If you do a google search, I find waves of sites asking you to download their product.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 13, 2018)

Cramden said:


> Thanks Phil. Ended up rebooting windows. Still think there is a glitch, but ok for now. If you do a google search, I find waves of sites asking you to download their product.


Never, ever download any of those "free" products.  At best, they are trialware/nagware.  At best.  Now imagine something worse.

Phil


----------

